
Vendia: Serverless Blockchain - sharedmocha
https://techcrunch.com/2020/07/01/vendia-raises-5-1m-for-its-multi-cloud-serverless-platform/
======
sharedmocha
[https://www.vendia.net/](https://www.vendia.net/)

